

JQuery for LaTeX in HTML - tav
http://groups.google.com/group/whits/browse_thread/thread/d3bdfcde37ebcb2e/75c0c952b2e46019?show_docid=75c0c952b2e46019

======
jasondavies
See also: <http://www.mathjax.org/>

Used in <http://mathoverflow.net/>

